# Meet Howie the Pumpkin Sentinel



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Howie is one of two new pumpkin sentinels I've been working on this month. His buddy, Chuck, isn't quite ready yet. These guys will stand on either side of the entry to Haunted Homestead this year.

I've been putting up a progress report in the general prop discussion thread and will upload some new images there later but wanted to get him up for you to see.

Work will have to stop for now, I'm off to Arizona this week to celebrate Mom's 102nd birthday! Whoo Hoooo!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow he is super cool very creepy


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice, you do good work. Maybe an older looking lantern, but thats a minor point.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That turned out great!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

He's great. I really need to get on to building one of these.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great and tell mom happy birthday.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow. 102. send my birthday wishes her way. that's quite a feat!

the pumpkin sentinel is just awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday to your mom and your lovely new sentinel!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

wow! He turned out great!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks great!! Can you post a night photo please? Thanks!! And again nice work


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice work! Menacing looking creature!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Another sweet piece o' pumpkin pie. Great work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW! Looks great! Very creepy.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! He is really terrific!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

That looks awesome well done.
And what an amazing birthday to reach

Si


----------

